# New Oscar w/pics



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, it's probably been about 15 years since I've had an Oscar. This time I have the knowledge and proper tank to house one. I'm excited to watch it grow. I was worried about the dreaded sulking period but I went heavy on the aquascaping and the little guy is not shy at all after one day. Pics are with a low quality cell phone but you get the idea.

About 2" and I will try to update this monthly to see the changes.



















There doesn't seem to be much going on in this thread. Let's keep it going!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Awwwww.... They are so cute when they're just little babes!


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice! He's gonna grow fast!


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

They are cute when they are little! I have four babies right now! All red tigers.  I love them!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

That's a very nice post. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the little guy.
He'll grow 1 inch a month and by the end of the year he will already be a huge oscar.
Keep us updated!


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's been a while. He's around 5" now and is really starting to round out. All the personality makes me not regret getting rid of my Malawi set up for this guy. It's name is Walt. Now, instead of a bunch of fish hiding in the rocks when someone walks into the living room, they are greated happily by Walt.

Click on the pic so it doesn't look as blurry.


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, Walt grew fast.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

They grow about 1" per month, given the right conditions. He has the whole tank to himself, well pretty much, there is also a bushynose pleco, too. But, yes, it does seem like Walt has been growing like a weed.

:fish:


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

how big is the tank?


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a starndard 75G.


----------

